# Knicks vs Orlando: Dec 28, 2005



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*vs







*
*Knicks (7-19) vs Orlando (10-15)*
*Dec 28, 2005 7:30PM*
*(TV: MSG, NBALP)*
*TD Waterhouse Centre*
*Orlando, FL*
*(Radio: 1050 ESPN, WADO)*
*Projected Starting Lineup:
Knicks




































*
*Orlando*




































​*Orlando:*


> The bleeding has stopped -- at least for now. The Magic (10-15) can go into Wednesday night's game against the New York Knicks knowing there is hope in turning around this season, and proving that Monday night against a good Milwaukee Bucks team. The Magic lost the first three games of this holiday homestand, but they won No. 4 and hope now to follow with wins in No. 5 and 6 before they take the road again.


 

*Knicks*:


> Nobody seems to have a good answer for what's become a most alarming trend. It seems the Knicks are forever playing from behind. They don't often give up, but rarely have enough energy in reserve to come all of the way back. "Every game," coach Larry Brown said after his team fell behind early against the Nets and came up short at the end. The 17 different starting lineups are undoubtedly a factor. And the rash of injuries haven't helped, either.


http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/team?categoryId=71092


----------



## chrisr87 (Jul 3, 2005)

I'm THIS close to finding a new team to root for lol. Doesn't matter how bad a team is, a hall of fame coach should not be 7-19. Sure, the Knicks don't play with enough intensity sometimes and maybe they just don't have the right pieces, but at 7-19, you have to think of pointing a lot of the blame towards the coach.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Chris, I'm a go out on a limb and say we win on the road in this one.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Chris, I'm a go out on a limb and say we win on the road in this one.


Well your doing the game thread.....hmmmmm.....not likely. lol jp kitty :biggrin: :angel:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> Well your doing the game thread.....hmmmmm.....not likely. lol jp kitty :biggrin: :angel:


Help me with the thread, maybe we can get a W. I never have a co-announcer with me that's why we always lose. Yeah, that's it. :clown:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

The game is underway and we are trailing 9-5 so far. Look at the starting lineup, aka the Senior Citizen lineup. Oh boy Steph is going to have fun running and gunning with AD and James.  Hey Grinch, Lee got the start let's see what he can do alongside the Pops


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Alrighty now, the Knicks decided to place Generation Y in the lineup. Oh goody, 16-12 Orlando.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Crawford hits the jumper. Howard misses the jumper but Battie gets the offensive rebound. Curry turns the ball over, and Jameer Nelson makes them pay.

26-16 Orlando


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Crawford lobs the ball to Frye and he scores. End of the 1st qtr.

28-18 Orlando. 

Once again we are trailing in the 1st qtr. Nice to see Q continue to shoot and miss time after time, his shooting percent is at 34 percent. Come on LB stop starting the old man committee.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Crawford lobs the ball to Curry but he can't hold on. (Pass to High). 2 quick fouls by Nate Robinson (guess they didn't like him talking about the zebras to the press).


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Can someone tell Q, just stop shooting. Damn it! He gets a rebound and misses twice point blank range. 

32-21 Orlando


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Curry gets inside and slams the ball ever so Shaq like for the AND 1. Curry hits from the free throw, but we fail to get back on defense so Turk comes in for the score easily. Transition defense so far as been sorry. Curry gets back inside after his own miss. Turk hits a 3 (thanks Q for leaving him wide open). Q misses again, and Francis runs down the court for the break away dunk. Larry calls a time out. 

38-26 Orlando.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Crawford hits the 3 after the time out. Francis is fouled and hits 1 of 2 from the line. Crawford misses a 3 point attempt. Steph with the pretty pass to Crawford and he gets inside. Turk misses a wide open 3, Frye comes back down and misses the jumper. Cato scores with the jump hook. 

41-31 Orlando


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Steph is hit on the head as he drives to the paint but no foul call. Orlando calls a time out.

41-33 Orlando


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Mo gets inside, and Orlando turns the ball over after Grant Hill is called for the moving screen. Steph is fouled and goes to the charity stripe, he hits both and the Knicks are slowly clipping down the Orlando lead.

41-37 Orlando


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Curry gets inside, courtesy of the nice pass by Steph. The Orlando lead is cut down to 2. Time out Orlando. 

Come on guys just play some transistion defense and we should steal this W away from Orlando.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Mo is called for the blocking foul on Stevenson (3rd foul). Stevenson hits the AND 1 and knocks down the free throw. The Knicks is called for a back court violation! Ugh come on with the silly high school turnovers already!

46-41 Orlando


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Crawford blocks Francis (Go figure). lol Mo gets inside for the score. Curry is called for the foul on Howard the opposite end and we are in the penalty. Howard hits both free throws. 

48-43 Orlando


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

We get the steal as time winds down in the half, and Ariza elects to take it himself while having two guys who was able to finish the play. He causes the offensive foul. (Use your head Ariza, damn!). Orlando calls a time out with 1.4 seconds remaining. Howard misses to end the 2nd half. 

52-46 Orlando end of the 1st half.

Curry is killing them out there, and if I'm Brown I will start him in the 3rd qtr. Why make Orlando's lead bigger by featuring useless Jerome James?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=30>







</TD><TD>*New York Knicks*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=bgBdr cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bgHdr1Away><TD>Player</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=13>Game</TD></TR><TR class=bgHdr3 vAlign=bottom align=right><TD align=left width="20%"></TD><TD>FGM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>Off
Reb</TD><TD>Def
Reb</TD><TD>Tot
Reb</TD><TD>Ast</TD><TD>Stl</TD><TD>Blk</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>Pts</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>D Lee, F</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>A Davis, F</TD><TD>1-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J James, C</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>Q Richardson, G</TD><TD>2-9</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>S Marbury, G</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J Crawford</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>C Frye</TD><TD>2-7</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>E Curry</TD><TD>5-9</TD><TD>6-7</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>16</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>T Ariza</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>M Taylor</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>N Robinson</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bgHigh align=right><TD align=left>*Totals*</TD><TD>16-45
(.356)</TD><TD>12-15
(.800)</TD><TD>2-6
(.333)</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>29</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>46</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="50%">*Team Rebounds:* 3</TD><TD>*Technicals:* 0</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Ejections:* 0</TD><TD>*DQ's:* 0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=30>







</TD><TD>*Orlando Magic*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=bgBdr cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bgHdr1Home><TD>Player</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=13>Game</TD></TR><TR class=bgHdr3 vAlign=bottom align=right><TD align=left width="20%"></TD><TD>FGM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>Off
Reb</TD><TD>Def
Reb</TD><TD>Tot
Reb</TD><TD>Ast</TD><TD>Stl</TD><TD>Blk</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>Pts</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>D Howard, F</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>G Hill, F</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>T Battie, C</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>D Stevenson, G</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>S Francis, G</TD><TD>4-7</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J Nelson</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>H Turkoglu</TD><TD>2-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>K Cato</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=bgHigh align=right><TD align=left>*Totals*</TD><TD>22-41
(.537)</TD><TD>8-13
(.615)</TD><TD>0-2
(.000)</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>19</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>52</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="50%">*Team Rebounds:* 8</TD><TD>*Technicals:* 0</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Ejections:* 0</TD><TD>*DQ's:* 0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



<TABLE class=bgBdr cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bgC align=middle><TD align=left>*Officials: *Bob Delaney, Ron Olesiak, David Guthrie
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Well we knew LB wasn't going to start Curry, that's too easy. Q may not come back in the game due to back spasms. (Told you guys he wasn't 100 percent but is killing the team because he isn't healthy). Lee remains in the starting lineup with Crawford taking Q's place.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Lee passes to JC who shoots the 3. 

58-55 Orlando.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

JC with back to back turnovers, Dog you right he can't start. LOL Orlando's lead is back up by 10. LB calls a time out. Can you put in Curry now?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks for taking my call LB, Curry gets back into the game alongside Nate and Mo Taylor who gets inside for a field goal. Grant Hill hits a jumper from the corner. JC hits the fadeaway, Orlando up by 8.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Gotta run as usual, this game is still winable if we can control the turnovers and play some defense.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

eddy curry is way too injury prone at 23 years old. imagine him at 30.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

And we will fall short again.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Cut it from like 16 to 6 in the 4th but once again dont have enough to make a comeback. We need to stop putting ourselfs in such a hole from the tipoff so they dont have to try and make a comeback every night.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Are you guys ready for this, this is what me, kitty and so many other have been flipping out about with LB. The WHOLE starting lineup put together scored 20 points. Time to retire the senior citizen club.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

0 for 7, 3 assists, 5 points, FORTY MINUTES.

who can defend that?


----------



## 85 lakers (Dec 22, 2005)

I don't understand Brown at all. David Lee in the starting lineup? Uh, Larry, it's 1/3 of the way into the season. What are you doing?

Curry keeps getting hurt because he's woefully out of shape. 

The whole Larry-Steph-Nate thing clearly is in Marbury's head. You can see it in his game. I feel bad for the guy.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

85 lakers said:


> I don't understand Brown at all. David Lee in the starting lineup? Uh, Larry, it's 1/3 of the way into the season. What are you doing?
> 
> Curry keeps getting hurt because he's woefully out of shape.
> 
> The whole Larry-Steph-Nate thing clearly is in Marbury's head. You can see it in his game. I feel bad for the guy.


I think LB started Lee because of the Florida connection he has down there. I think he did it with Crawford in Seattle and tried to do it with Nate as well.

As for Curry, what happen? I missed the majority of the 2nd half. Please tell me it's not a serious injury?


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Kitty he was pulled out in the end of the game and they showed the trainers iceing his leg that he hurt in the start of the season.


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

yea we suck, why not pulling of a johnny damon signing eh? yeh thats it. WE need better D, earlier in the year it was all there, and where is it all now? nowhere, we have gotten better in offense and need to get better in defense.....

and why are not we in contention to signing whats his name? RON ARTEST.....


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

The True Essence said:


> 0 for 7, 3 assists, 5 points, FORTY MINUTES.
> 
> who can defend that?


Well I don't know if he could defend it but Bill O'Reiley could at least insult you and turn off your mic then use subversive logic to make it look good.


----------



## chrisr87 (Jul 3, 2005)

BIGsHOTBOY12345 said:


> yea we suck, why not pulling of a johnny damon signing eh? yeh thats it. WE need better D, earlier in the year it was all there, and where is it all now? nowhere, we have gotten better in offense and need to get better in defense.....
> 
> and why are not we in contention to signing whats his name? RON ARTEST.....


Because we don't have anything to offer with our crap roster.


----------

